# Smartphone: Samsung, Oppo, Vivo, Huawei - advise



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi tech guys.. 

Looking to buy a smartphone mainly to be used for taking photos, edit them and upload to online social networks, 
The most needed features are: 

1) Good quality of photographing, to produce clear photos of products,
2) Fast - high CPU processing
3) Longer battery life time,
4) stable working and less crashes

I checked in market, there are some brands such: Oppo, Vivo, Huwei, etc,,
with camera capacity of 13 mgpx and front (selfie) of 8 mgpx. 3500 mAh battery, as I heard about Xiomi the chinese brand a such capable of 5000 mAh, it's getting a bit critical to make a decision, written specs are not always as expected, practical experience is most trusted matter, so if any one used a such good quality device as per the needed features mentioned in above, will be highly appreciate to share your comment and advise, and many thanks in advance.

Kind regards,


----------



## Nohagan1 (Mar 14, 2016)

One phone i have found that might match your criteria is the BLU pure xl, you can read up about it here: http://www.gsmarena.com/blu_pure_xl-7558.php


----------

